# Ipad 2



## AppleSpirit (10 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Pensez-vous que cela vaut la peine d'acheter l'ipad 2 maintenant ou vaut-il mieux attendre la sortie (imminente ?) de l'ipad 3 ?


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Décembre 2011)

........:mouais:...........:rateau:...............


----------



## Gwen (10 Décembre 2011)

Personne ne peut savoir. Si tu en as besoin, achète. Si tu es prêt à attendre 3, 4, 6 mois, attends. Peut-être ce sera 8 mois. On ne peut être sur.


----------



## Arlequin (10 Décembre 2011)

l'iPad ???? avec cet iOs de merde ???

t'es sérieux ???

:sleep:


----------



## lineakd (10 Décembre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pensez-vous que cela vaut la peine d'acheter l'ipad 2 maintenant ou vaut-il mieux attendre la sortie (imminente ?) de l'ipad 3 ?



@applzspirit, patientes si tu peux attendre deux ou trois mois.


----------



## Larme (10 Décembre 2011)

Achète un tablette qui tourne sous Windows, non ?


----------



## AppleSpirit (10 Décembre 2011)

Oui c'est ce que je me dis il me faudrait une tablette qui tourne avec un autre ios surtout quand je vois la lenteur affligeante de l'ipad et que quand j'essaie l'ipad 2 dans les magasins je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il soit sensiblement plus rapide.


----------



## lineakd (10 Décembre 2011)

@applespirit, pour les tablettes sous os windows 8, il faudra attendre le dernier trimestre de 2012. Sinon tu peux aussi regarder la nouvelle tablette de chez asus transformer prime qui est sorti aux us mais pas encore en europe.
Et oui, notre vieux ipad 2 (9 mois, d'utilisation) ne s'en sort pas trop mal.


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Décembre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pensez-vous que cela vaut la peine d'acheter l'ipad 2 maintenant ou vaut-il mieux attendre la sortie (imminente ?) de l'ipad 3 ?



Tu cherches encore à acheter ce matos de merde?
Microsoft a pas sorti une tablette 1000 fois mieux?


----------



## tirhum (20 Décembre 2011)

Arrêtez de chercher à lui répondre sérieusement, il ne fait que troller... :rateau:


----------



## daters (21 Décembre 2011)

Sinon tu peux aussi regarder la nouvelle tablette de chez asus transformer prime qui est sorti aux us mais pas encore en europe.


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Décembre 2011)

daters a dit:


> Sinon tu peux aussi regarder la nouvelle tablette de chez asus transformer prime qui est sorti aux us mais pas encore en europe.




Inscrit le 21/12/11 et déjà 6 posts à 9h14....
Des records vont tomber !!!


----------

